

Custom Models in Ember.js - ahawkins
http://joefiorini.com/posts/custom-models-in-emberjs

======
novax81
If you're looking for more meat on the subject of starting off with Ember-
data, Tom Brandt has an excellent post that still (mostly) applies to the
latest builds.

[http://twbrandt.github.io/2013/02/22/Ember-Data-Quick-
Start-...](http://twbrandt.github.io/2013/02/22/Ember-Data-Quick-Start-Guide/)

